# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  ¿Como preparar dosis de AIB con alcohol (96%)? y ¿Donde o cómo conseguir el AIB puro?

## Gonzalord

Buenas noches, 
¿Como preparar dosis de 4000 ppm de ácido indol butírico - AIB (puro) con alcohol (96%)? y ¿Donde o cómo conseguir el AIB puro?, es decir en que empresas en Lima? Es para una investigación. 
Muchas gracias  
Gonzalo Vidal
Bachiller en ciencias forestalesTemas similares: Artículo: Por primera vez se exhibirá en Mistura una planta para preparar chocolate Artículo: Distribuyen dosis de vitaminas para alpacas en Arequipa y Moquegua Indecopi aplica derechos antidumping definitivos a importaciones de biodiésel puro de EEUU Indecopi aplica derechos antidumping provisionales a biodiesel puro de EEUU de US$ 212 por tonelada ¿Cómo la Ves?: Ley de Aguas

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola, tal vez te sirva el ROOT HOR :  INGREDIENTES ACTIVOS: Ácido Alfa Naftalenacético 0.40 % Ácido 3 Indol Butírico  0.10 % Ácidos Nucleicos 0.10 % Sulfato de Zinc 0.40 % Solución Nutritiva 95.40 %

----------


## Ruezgas Santos

Cuales son los acidos nucleicos?

----------

